# Yhea sad face now im sad now



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Sad face my goat who I took to fair and did really good one got grand champion billy goat he is leaving soon sad face


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on the Grand Champion, but sorry he has to leave.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Congrats on the Grand Champion, but sorry he has to leave.


Thanks it was a lot of fun and maybe I will talk toothe guy that buy him and maybe I could keep him


----------

